# Range day with the wife...



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Also known as "Happiness is a warm gun".

S&W model 64
S&W 642
She claims the center of mass shots were "warm up shots".
Ne'er do wells beware...


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I think your in trouble if you ever piss her off! Nice shooting!!!

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Misdirection said:


> I think your in trouble if you ever piss her off! Nice shooting!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


That's her in my avatar. A black belt in Okinawan Karate. With an Irish temper. And an accomplished pistol shooter. My life has been in danger for over 38 years...


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

chadwimc said:


> That's her in my avatar. A black belt in Okinawan Karate. With an Irish temper. And an accomplished pistol shooter. My life has been in danger for over 38 years...


I'd say your safe but if someone trys to do harm to you all you've got a good partner 💪


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Jim white said:


> I'd say your safe but if someone trys to do harm to you all you've got a good partner 💪


That's been the plan all along "You keep 'em busy while I run for help..."


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

She’s a keeper! Glad you had a good time. Been long time since my wife shot with me. Maybe it’s time we go to the range for date night.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

My wife use to hunt with me. She shot her deer 7 yrs in a row and quit for other things going on. Still she rained death on Groundhogs that were raiding gardens. Now I wouldn’t want to go hunting with her. She might pull a Hillary on me for insurance.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

And, just because I can't leave well enough alone...


----------



## jdlovejoy4 (2 mo ago)

I wish I could get the wife to go to the range with me. We’ve been together for 20 years and she’s scared of guns.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I feel for you jd, have you tried using a BB, pellet, or .22 gun to introduce her to guns (reducing the fear factor out)? 
Also making a game of it somehow with 2 litre bottles etc. knocking them over giving instant reward./ satisfaction. 
This can be good especially for people who like a challenge, or to compete: darts, card games, puzzles and the like.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

chadwimc said:


> That's her in my avatar. A black belt in Okinawan Karate. With an Irish temper. And an accomplished pistol shooter. My life has been in danger for over 38 years...


She's not in danger...those around her that piss her off are the ones in danger!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

